# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Outros... >  Caranguejo, ajuda sff

## Pedro Isidoro

Boas, 

Isto veio numa rocha, sabem-me dizer se é um Teddy Bear Crab? Se for é mau certo? O que faço visto que não tenho sump?







Desde já obrigado.

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Olá Pedro,

Esse é peludo e portanto perigoso, tira-o de imediato; que tal o mar, ou o lixo??

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Isidoro

> Olá Pedro,
> 
> Esse é peludo e portanto perigoso, tira-o de imediato; que tal o mar, ou o lixo??
> 
> Abraço


Não o vou por no mar por razões óbvias, é uma espécie exótica que caso sobrevivesse poderia causar danos. 
Lixo também é mau visto ser um ser vivo que tem direito a vida..

Abraço.

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Não o vou por no mar por razões óbvias, é uma espécie exótica que caso sobrevivesse poderia causar danos. 
> Lixo também é mau visto ser um ser vivo que tem direito a vida..
> 
> Abraço.


Pedro,

Ficam-te muito bem esses sentimentos, mas quando ele crescer, te começar a dar problemas e não o conseguires descobrir e tirar, vais seguramente mudar de ideias; eu também já fui assim, mas mudei de ideias quando há dois anos atrás tive que quase desmontar o aquário para tirar um, que entretanto já me tinha dado cabo de vários corais.

Outra solução é talvez o Zoo...

Abraço

----------

